# Stream etiquette and pet peeves



## no_luck_again (Mar 25, 2010)

I am relatively new to steelhead 3-4 years and basically self taught. Because of that I don't feel like I know for sure what is "kosher". 
I try to generally give people space and am friendly and open about what is working for me and where I have had luck. 

What else? 

I dislike when people stand up to their armpits in water right where the fish are. Obviously there are times when you have to wade but a ton of our streams (vermillion and rocky) are easily fishable from shore without totally spooking out a hole. 

Ok their is mine what else is there? 
Don't want to be "that guy". 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## rockriv (Sep 18, 2012)

heres one of mine that i recently noticed...theres a hole on the rocky upstream of the cedar point road intersection. its a big dam. on the one side there is a huge rock/brick wall that runs for about 200 yards starting at the dam and farther down stream. the rock/brick wall is about 10 feet tall above the water. there are guys that spin fish off that wall into the water below them. if they would ever get lucky and hook a fish, how would they expect to get the fish landed? there is no way they are going to be able to reel the flopping fish up the vertical wall. gonna break your line and your rod. im at a loss for words when i see them.


----------



## ignantmike (Apr 30, 2005)

i agree with the wading the hole issue.....if you are going to fish spoons....be prepared to get snagged.....when you do.........don't walk in the hole to get it!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jbmynes (Aug 6, 2012)

How about, getting on the river 30 minutes before sunrise fishing for a good 2 or so hours alone and in the zone and then out of no where some one comes in from the woods asks if your catching anything and then just sets up shop 10 feet away, when there are miles of open spots up and down river. Then wants to chat about random b.s. and the 30 foot shark his buddy hooked right in the same hole. How the hell do these idiots always find me? 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Rasper (Sep 6, 2012)

Funny story actually. Well not so much funny as annoying, anyways im fishing coe lake in berea and this dude starts fishing ten feet away. And just wont stop talking. I bring my girl with me and she just sits by me and relaxes she knows whats up and not to bug me. Anyways i see the same guy on the rocky and he does the same thing. Thank god i had waders and he didnt i just went deeper and got away without really having to leave my hole. He is one person i just cant escape. Also id have to agree with the first post.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC


----------



## ignantmike (Apr 30, 2005)

jbmynes said:


> How about, getting on the river 30 minutes before sunrise fishing for a good 2 or so hours alone and in the zone and then out of no where some one comes in from the woods asks if your catching anything and then just sets up shop 10 feet away, when there are miles of open spots up and down river. Then wants to chat about random b.s. and the 30 foot shark his buddy hooked right in the same hole. How the hell do these idiots always find me?
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


amen brother........


----------



## Rasper (Sep 6, 2012)

rockriv said:


> heres one of mine that i recently noticed...theres a hole on the rocky upstream of the cedar point road intersection. its a big dam. on the one side there is a huge rock/brick wall that runs for about 200 yards starting at the dam and farther down stream. the rock/brick wall is about 10 feet tall above the water. there are guys that spin fish off that wall into the water below them. if they would ever get lucky and hook a fish, how would they expect to get the fish landed? there is no way they are going to be able to reel the flopping fish up the vertical wall. gonna break your line and your rod. im at a loss for words when i see them.


Thats where i fish alot. I have never seen that... but i got waders of course. I cant wait to see someone hook up fishing there and see the panic of how to get it up. Priceless.


Sent from my DROID BIONIC


----------



## nforkoutfitters (Jan 25, 2010)

jbmynes said:


> How about, getting on the river 30 minutes before sunrise fishing for a good 2 or so hours alone and in the zone and then out of no where some one comes in from the woods asks if your catching anything and then just sets up shop 10 feet away, when there are miles of open spots up and down river. Then wants to chat about random b.s. and the 30 foot shark his buddy hooked right in the same hole. How the hell do these idiots always find me?
> 
> Sorry ill move down 20 ft next time. Oh and by the way, my buddy really did catch a 30 ft shark in that hole
> 
> ...





Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ironfish (Jul 31, 2010)

I hate it when i hit the river after getting a late start and seeinig some dood who looks like he's been up all night,all by himself on a great streatch of water no one for miles around minding his business,and the guy wont budge one inch on the drift when i jump the hole above him,hardly talks or offers interesting opinions on the currant state of the economy'dosent laugh at any of my clever comment's etc.these guys are the worst,elitist..dam them all to hell!


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

My pet peeve is when the voices in my head keep telling me I am in the wrong spot


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

I&#8217;m not a steelheader&#8230;I&#8217;m in the Southwestern corner of the state; the title of this thread got my attention.



no_luck_again said:


> I dislike when people stand up to their armpits in water right where the fish are. Obviously there are times when you have to wade but a ton of our streams (vermillion and rocky) are easily fishable from shore without totally spooking out a hole.


This kills me&#8230;not only are they standing in some of the most prime water, chances are they plodded out there like they&#8217;re marching in a parade.



yonderfishin said:


> My pet peeve is when the voices in my head keep telling me I am in the wrong spot


Ummmm...me too


----------



## seasick Steve (Apr 16, 2011)

just because you are wearing waders doesnt mean you have to walk in the creek. use the trail along the bank and quit mudding up my holes.


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

My rule of thumb was always if the water is over my knees, I'm standing where I should be fishing. I've had steelies bump my ankles in 6 inches of water. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Rasper (Sep 6, 2012)

yonderfishin said:


> My pet peeve is when the voices in my head keep telling me I am in the wrong spot


Haha I cant get those voices out of my head sometimes... i heard there was a cure, but they dont sell it anyone that i know of.


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

rockriv said:


> heres one of mine that i recently noticed...theres a hole on the rocky upstream of the cedar point road intersection. its a big dam. on the one side there is a huge rock/brick wall that runs for about 200 yards starting at the dam and farther down stream. the rock/brick wall is about 10 feet tall above the water. there are guys that spin fish off that wall into the water below them. if they would ever get lucky and hook a fish, how would they expect to get the fish landed? there is no way they are going to be able to reel the flopping fish up the vertical wall. gonna break your line and your rod. im at a loss for words when i see them.


Many who regularly fish from there will have a long handled net that reaches to the water. Others will jump down to the top of the dam with someone else holding their rod and finish the fight from below. I have fished that area time to time since the 1970s so have witnessed some interesting things there - from folks walking a hooked fish to the end of the wall (long drag/walk) and some poachers that were having someone driving by and throwing caught/snagged fish into the trunk. I simply scaled the wall above the dam in my younger days, but now wade from the downstream access. I had a few instances where I dropped down the wall before first light then couldn't get back up after it started snowing. It was a long wade/walk to the end of the wall and back.

My issue with the guys on the wall are when they show up well after those wading (often in a few inches of water - not in the run) on the other side and start casting across the river within inches of the waders. I have had instances where guys on the wall hit and tangle their bait into my rod tip, then complain when I don't untangle it fast enough.


----------



## Jvthoma (Aug 1, 2012)

ironfish said:


> I hate it when i hit the river after getting a late start and seeinig some dood who looks like he's been up all night,all by himself on a great streatch of water no one for miles around minding his business,and the guy wont budge one inch on the drift when i jump the hole above him,hardly talks or offers interesting opinions on the currant state of the economy'dosent laugh at any of my clever comment's etc.these guys are the worst,elitist..dam them all to hell!


+1 for making me laugh


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

Steel Cranium said:


> Many who regularly fish from there will have a long handled net that reaches to the water. Others will jump down to the top of the dam with someone else holding their rod and finish the fight from below. I have fished that area time to time since the 1970s so have witnessed some interesting things there - from folks walking a hooked fish to the end of the wall (long drag/walk) and some poachers that were having someone driving by and throwing caught/snagged fish into the trunk. I simply scaled the wall above the dam in my younger days, but now wade from the downstream access. I had a few instances where I dropped down the wall before first light then couldn't get back up after it started snowing. It was a long wade/walk to the end of the wall and back.
> 
> My issue with the guys on the wall are when they show up well after those wading (often in a few inches of water - not in the run) on the other side and start casting across the river within inches of the waders. I have had instances where guys on the wall hit and tangle their bait into my rod tip, then complain when I don't untangle it fast enough.


 I fished the dam today. first time ever. no one was there. not even the fish showed up. I refer to it as Snag City as everytime I stopped by there were snaggers patrolling the middle of the dam. the seemed to have gotten rid of the rope people use to get down there.


----------



## Tywinter (Oct 27, 2010)

My peeve...

Stop leaving your trash on the banks. (hate seeing knots of line and bait containers laying around)


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Tywinter said:


> My peeve...
> 
> Stop leaving your trash on the banks. (hate seeing knots of line and bait containers laying around)


+1,000,000,000 and I agree with all the other ones, escpecially the one with the guy coming out of nowhere and wanting to start a big conversation about random stuff you don't care about! 

Another peeve I have is a person catching a fish(steel, musky, bass, whatever), taking the fish 20 feet away from the waters edge, letting it flop around on the grass, leaves, rocks, etc, having it out of the water forever for your hero shots and then releasing it! I have no problem whatsoever if they're keeping the fish, but I don't like seeing fish swimming back very slowly with marks, leaves and other stuff on it's back. If you don't have a net I guess laying it down in the grass or on the rocks right along the bank for a minute and snapping a few pics is ok, but the people abusing them and then releasing them gets on my nerves. If you're releasing the fish please take some care.


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

Patricio said:


> I fished the dam today. first time ever. no one was there. not even the fish showed up. I refer to it as Snag City as everytime I stopped by there were snaggers patrolling the middle of the dam. the seemed to have gotten rid of the rope people use to get down there.


Like most obstruction spots, it fishes best when the water is up a bit after a high water event. The fish were probably there, but were well hidden. I haven't been down there for a few years, but there used to be a lot of ledges and cuts in the deeper runs. If you know where they are, you could surgically pick fish from their hiding places.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Fishing a tunnel or open stream...You start bangin' fish, and some idiot trapes directly up/down across from you and stands in the water you were just drifting just because he saw you land fish....I once yelled at a guy and told him he'd be better off to come fish right beside me and we could both enjoy catching them....He ruined my bite right there so I proceeded upstream.

I once even had some jerk SO desperate to fish across from me where I was catching fish, that he climbed down a virtually vertical high wall cliff down to the water...Almost fell in twice because there was no room even to stand over there and I was fishing the steep ledge....Another ruined good fishing day by some hill billy idiot. 

The more you're at this, the more you will see! I've about seen it all too.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

ShutUpNFish said:


> Fishing a tunnel or open stream...You start bangin' fish, and some idiot trapes directly up/down across from you and stands in the water you were just drifting just because he saw you land fish....I once yelled at a guy and told him he'd be better off to come fish right beside me and we could both enjoy catching them....He ruined my bite right there so I proceeded upstream.
> 
> I once even had some jerk SO desperate to fish across from me where I was catching fish, that he climbed down a virtually vertical high wall cliff down to the water...Almost fell in twice because there was no room even to stand over there and I was fishing the steep ledge....Another ruined good fishing day by some hill billy idiot.
> 
> The more you're at this, the more you will see! I've about seen it all too.


Ha.....i almost saw a fight because of that tunnel nonsense.....ppl suck

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

